# Oil sending unit factory gauges



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi guys, Well it's been a little while since I've been on here. Happy Holidays to all! Had a good summer with my trip to the GTO Nationals in Seattle. Drove the 66 tri power all the way from San Jose CA. It was a somewhat eventful trip except for two issues. Being it was in the dead of summer I expected a little heat from the engine. It cruised mostly around 195 to a little over 200 and got up to about 220 or so at times going over high passes in Oregon. My supposedly rebuild temp gauge quite working and I had to install an inexpensive gauge for now. Also my oil sending unit broke , right out the end it was spewing oil. Had to block off the unit and go the rest of the way without an oil pressure gauge. When I got to the Nationals I searched around for a new sending unit with no luck. I talked to some real knowledgeable guys there and they said; I think, didn't write it down like an idiot, thought I would remember, RIGHT, well, seems a 1985 blazer v-8 gauge oil sending unit is the same as a 1966 gto 60 pound rally gauge unit. I hope so, can anyone confirm this? I would rather buy a US made GM part than the crap from other places, Just sayin.....


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Thought one of you guys would know the answer to this... How about you "Bear"...:laugh2::laugh2:


----------



## Taylor65Goat (May 28, 2019)

Hello gtoearl - Did you ever locate a GM oil pressure sending unit?


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

I had to re-read my first posting to figure out what I did. LOL. If I remember right I went to Napa and asked for a 1985 blazer V-8 oil pressure sending unit and confirmed with them that it was for a 60 pound gauge. Hope that helps. Anyway mine works correct and has not had any problems since I replaced it in 2016. If you’re looking for a good temperature sending unit for GTO with rally gauges I would recommend getting one from electric Limited. It was the only place I found that guaranteed it was calibrated to the rally gauges.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Temperature Sending Unit


-original 1/2 x 14 N.P.T.F.-, V8, with factory gauges/Rally Gauges (correct resistance and connection, produces accurate gauge display)




www.lectriclimited.com


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

ACDelco 19244932 ACDelco Oil Pressure Sending Units | Summit Racing


Free Shipping - ACDelco Oil Pressure Sending Units with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Gauge Sending Units at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

I believe the one I attached before this messages is the oil pressure sending unit I Got. Not sure if I got it from summit or Napa .. But if you read the comments below they confirm it is 0 to 60 pound oil pressure gauge.


----------



## Taylor65Goat (May 28, 2019)

gtoearl said:


> I had to re-read my first posting to figure out what I did. LOL. If I remember right I went to Napa and asked for a 1985 blazer V-8 oil pressure sending unit and confirmed with them that it was for a 60 pound gauge. Hope that helps. Anyway mine works correct and has not had any problems since I replaced it in 2016. If you’re looking for a good temperature sending unit for GTO with rally gauges I would recommend getting one from electric Limited. It was the only place I found that guaranteed it was calibrated to the rally gauges.


Thank you.. I will go over to NAPA tomorrow.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

You might want to take yours off and take it to Napa for physical comparison...


----------

